# Looking for insight into next best career move



## Sarah Bradford EMT (Apr 13, 2016)

Question for all of you. I got my EMT-B in December, 2015. Before that, I'd had my WEMT-B (in 2006), was an Outward Bound instructor in North Carolina (mountaineering, rock climbing, whitewater canoeing), but then let my cert lapse when I went back to training horses and starting colts. Last summer I decided the horse profession was too unreliable, so went back and got my EMT-B again. Passed the NREMT in December, and got my TX cert shortly after. I'm currently accepted into the Paramedic program at Austin Community College, supposed to start at the end of May, 2016. 

I prefer high intensity, high risk, outdoor-type situations. Since deciding to go back and get my EMT and to then go through Paramedic, I know I've made the right choice. But I also want more. I'm friends with a couple tactical medics who love their job. Also am friends with a number of combat medics (though they're no longer active). Recently I spoke with a medic who's currently in the Army Nat'l Guard; from everything he said about that career field, it seemed right up my alley.  

So my question is this: if I were to join the Nat'l Guard, I know I'd attend Basic Training just like everyone else. Since I already have my EMT-B, what would the next step look like? And would I continue with civilian Paramedic school, or would it look different? Thank you all in advance for any thoughts, ideas, insights, etc.


----------



## MMM Medic11 (Apr 13, 2016)

Sarah, I believe if you are an EMT-B you get three months off of AIT while everyone is learning the basics and then you go back for the rest of AIT.  You would just have a larger break in between basic and AIT.  Not sure how being a paramedic would factor into that.  My best advice would be talk to people in who are medics now but also talk to a recruiter.  There also may be a signing bonus depending on the need of the Army or national guard.  

I had a guy in my EMT class who was an army medic and he said it was completely different then what he was taught.  Then again we were in NJ which is far behind the times.


----------



## Daniel G (Jul 19, 2016)

Paramedic school in the military as far as the Army generally will not serve any practical purpose. Youll never practice it unless....

To attain a paramedic license, go to Army flight medical school.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 26, 2016)

If you're planning on being NG finish paramedic school then join. Gives you more options outside of the military. 

Considering you have to be a Paramedic to be a flight medic in the Army now it does serve a practical purpose...if you want to fly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## res1551cue (Jul 30, 2016)

Like Handsome Robb stated, finish school then join the military. It will keep you from having to start school, then take a break for basic and AIT, and then return to school. Plus you will also have to take breaks from school to complete monthly training, and if your unit gets deployed then you are looking at 12 to 18 months away from school. Plus leadership courses and such that are required to take to promote and progress. 

Also, someone correct me if I am wrong, the only service you can get EMT from and it transfer to civilian life is from the Air Force. Which means as a combat medic you cannot use that in the civilian world to get a job at an EMS company to work as a Paramedic unless you were in the Air Force and received Paramedic. So you will still have to complete school regardless.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 30, 2016)

res1551cue said:


> Like Handsome Robb stated, finish school then join the military. It will keep you from having to start school, then take a break for basic and AIT, and then return to school. Plus you will also have to take breaks from school to complete monthly training, and if your unit gets deployed then you are looking at 12 to 18 months away from school. Plus leadership courses and such that are required to take to promote and progress.
> 
> Also, someone correct me if I am wrong, the only service you can get EMT from and it transfer to civilian life is from the Air Force. Which means as a combat medic you cannot use that in the civilian world to get a job at an EMS company to work as a Paramedic unless you were in the Air Force and received Paramedic. So you will still have to complete school regardless.


All services, except Marines, will get you the NREMT in their medical training if that's your MOS. USAF PJs get their paramedic, and army flight medics, some USCG ASTs get their paramedic as well. They don't get state licenses, just nremt certs, since that's all the military requires (and honestly tp work on most bases as a dod employee that's all you need too)


----------



## luke_31 (Jul 30, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> All services, except Marines, will get you the NREMT in their medical training if that's your MOS. USAF PJs get their paramedic, and army flight medics, some USCG ASTs get their paramedic as well. They don't get state licenses, just nremt certs, since that's all the military requires (and honestly tp work on most bases as a dod employee that's all you need too)


They are starting to require state certs for DOD paramedics, just not all bases yet and it doesn't have to be from the state you are working in.


----------

